# Nothing looked good in this basement



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

We went out and installed a 85 gallon Marathon heater today on the old north side of town.... took out a 40 gallon electric and installed this big boy for them......... The Pex piping in this house must have been installed by a handy man as it was literally hanging and sagging down everywhere....we took out the heater and it was like the heater was holding up the whole mess..... 

I was lucky that there were some hard secured electrical conduits going across the ceiling which I ended up using #12 electrical bailing wire to re- hang most of the pex piping up to... it was not a pretty site....... I ended up hanging the thermal expansion tank to the overhead lines .... 

..The water heater was installed as best possible considering the pex and sharkbite mess I had to deal with..... but it still looks like a god awful abortion.......

also check out the drain work along the side wall .... nice 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/iueUMoVC2MxqWsh82


https://photos.app.goo.gl/BgUTt0r6Iwmp4Qp53


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> We went out and installed a 85 gallon Marathon heater today on the old north side of town.... took out a 40 gallon electric and installed this big boy for them......... The Pex piping in this house must have been installed by a handy man as it was literally hanging and sagging down everywhere....we took out the heater and it was like the heater was holding up the whole mess.....
> 
> I was lucky that there were some hard secured electrical conduits going across the ceiling which I ended up using #12 electrical bailing wire to re- hang most of the pex piping up to... it was not a pretty site....... I ended up hanging the thermal expansion tank to the overhead lines ....
> 
> ...


Thank God they have a proper airgap on that softener drain cuz I'd be worried otherwise....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

As a drain cleaner, nothing chaps my ass like snaking a double san-t -_-


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I just lost my breakfast........


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

5onthefloor said:


> Thank God they have a proper airgap on that softener drain cuz I'd be worried otherwise....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I now feel kinda bad because I never even thought to hang up that drain line hanging across the room ......That softener drain has no clamp on it to hold it in place so it will probably pull loose some day and piss all over the basement floor from the weight and vibrations....
My mistake I guess......not going the extra yard... actually extra mile....

I guess you have to stop somewhere or the customer might think you are gonna warranty all the free gratis work you did for them ....because you are the last one to touch it and it was fine before you hung it all up with that dam cheap bailing wire....... :laughing::blink:


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow. Maybe the person felt inspired by roller coaster tycoon.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If we had our inspector down there they’d be looking at being forced to have the entire house repiped.... not to mention the other trades.... or the house gets red tagged.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> If we had our inspector down there they’d be looking at being forced to have the entire house repiped.... not to mention the other trades.... or the house gets red tagged.



Thats the problem .... except for the main one inch galvanized line coming into the basement which I also hung up in a few places over that old boiler, ---

-- the whole house has been completely re-piped in that manablock 
it was done by some dumbass probably 5+ years ago...

they would never make him re-do all that quality workmanship
it looks like crap but it works just fine...... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> they would never make him re-do all that quality workmanship
> it looks like crap but it works just fine......



Oh no way out here! Newer looking with no sticker?! Computer checked for permits, Bring it up to code even if it is and pull a permit.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You played the hand that you were dealt. You were not called there to re-pipe the whole house.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> You played the hand that you were dealt. You were not called there to re-pipe the whole house.


Exactly. A warning to the HO about inspection hassles should be stated, and understood. No responsibility on your part, but we all know that.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have seen many things which, forget code, just ain't right if you look at it for more than a second. I make note of anything I see which is hazardous on my service ticket which the customer signs. If $hit hits the fan we have a paper record of their acknowledgement.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The pipe looks like sh\t. The wire looks like sh\t. No one will be forced to correct anything. What I find most amusing is the safe pan beneath water heater. Entirely unnecessary waste of time and money.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rwh said:


> The pipe looks like sh\t. The wire looks like sh\t. No one will be forced to correct anything. What I find most amusing is the safe pan beneath water heater. Entirely unnecessary waste of time and money.


Hey man, he got to charge markup on that pan


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rwh said:


> The pipe looks like sh\t. The wire looks like sh\t. No one will be forced to correct anything. What I find most amusing is the safe pan beneath water heater. Entirely unnecessary waste of time and money.




thank you....
.I told them that a pan came with the installation with no idea their would be a drain so close by.... Sooo should I have omitted the pan and saved myself a whole 15 bucks, then hear the homeowner whine and expect to see the unit installed in a pan like I said it would be....???
*Murpheys law says ----- do what you said you were gonna do or be ready to do the work twice....*

I am pretty religious about the pans....I wont install a heater without attempting to put one in... I dont want to hear about the heater pissing all over the basement carpet or running down their hallway at 2am in the morning a few years down the road.......no thanks 

now, are you talking about my black wire looking like shi/ or are you talking about all the other wires hanging down everywhere?? You should be more specific.

The wire I used was black and in hindsight, I think I should have used maybe a *baby blue* wire to match the blue pex...?? 
perhaps some *mistletoe green* wire for the holidays...???
it might have looked nicer... 

I guess its like lipstick on a pig huh??? .:laughing::laughing::yes:.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*How do you like this one...*

Went out today to some flipped house to give an estimate on
a remodel.... Looked at the water heater and found this maniblock buried under the stairwell with the heater....

the original plumber laid some bubble wrap plastic on the floor and then placed a turkey pan on top of the plastic and inserted it under the maniblock and then permanently sealed it into place with the Styrofoam insulation along the back wall..... The mess down in the cellar is beautiful too but I did not take pics of that....all just hanging in the air as it was....... 

It has been leaking forever down back into the cellar space.
we had to just tighten up the nuts on the mani- block to get them to stop dripping I was not gonna to do anything more than necessary with this mess....

I probably should not have put my sticker on the heater but why not??

some times you got to just stop and appreciate the workmanship of others ..
..
https://photos.app.goo.gl/UzFABi9ITAInGdBA3

..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, what a nightmare.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

My apologies Mark. I was referring to what appears to be existing pex and Romex spaghetti. I sound like a d/ck on the pan comment, I understand if that is a ball buster in your area. Where I'm from, the pan is amusing, with a floor drain so close.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rwh said:


> My apologies Mark. I was referring to what appears to be existing pex and Romex spaghetti. I sound like a d/ck on the pan comment, I understand if that is a ball buster in your area. Where I'm from, the pan is amusing, with a floor drain so close.




oh dont worry about it.....

the criticism used to get a lot worse on here a few years back
when someone posted their work .....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*another mess today*

I am doing a drainline clean out and get flagged down by someone down the street that wants an estimate.. 

I go down to her home and its basically some lady that is crazier than bat shi/ wanting prices on this and that..... She says she has homeless folks staying with her from time to time and needs another 1/2 bath in the home.... and rambles on about wanting the place re-done ect ect...

I tell her I will get back to her then she shows me the water heater and thinks she is gonna sue someone from not installing this up to code 10 years ago....

I just got the hell out of there.....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/eQB14pQDtJZjzdSH3

...


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Picture speaks for itself


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My favorite part is the gas line


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Gas line is at least as good as water lines off heater. Fused disconnect is a nice touch on furnace. Prefer that to a Romex back to a poorly labeled panel.


----------

